# Style 32 wheels in 18" staggered?



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

Curious if anyone has some pictures of these on a 5 series...I never really liked the style 32 in 17", but in the more aggressive 18" sounds interesting. I have the style 66M in 17" now...


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

540 M-Sport said:


> Curious if anyone has some pictures of these on a 5 series...I never really liked the style 32 in 17", but in the more aggressive 18" sounds interesting. I have the style 66M in 17" now...


Click Here

-Mark


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

540 M-Sport said:


> Curious if anyone has some pictures of these on a 5 series...I never really liked the style 32 in 17", but in the more aggressive 18" sounds interesting. I have the style 66M in 17" now...


The link mark7 shows is of the stock 17's. I know of one guy who did the 18" staggered style 32's. They look good. I had them stock in 17" so I was pretty much over the style.


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks, those look great...more importantly I LOVE that color blue! Reading the thread, it looks like he got a "good one" with an exceptionally strong motor.

Dave


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

PropellerHead said:


> The link mark7 shows is of the stock 17's. I know of one guy who did the 18" staggered style 32's. They look good. I had them stock in 17" so I was pretty much over the style.


Er, uh, use your imagination or something, Beavis :eeps:

Just kidding - I should have re-read 540 M-Sport's post.

-Mark


----------



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

ive got the 17" and i really dont mind them however i am going to go with a 19" set soon just to fill the wheel wells a little better!!


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

Thanks Dave for those nice comments. I haven't been to that site in over a year to update it. I too wish they were 18's but I don't mind the 17's one bit. I searched for that blue (biarritz) for 3 months, and it was the only one I found, 400 miles away. Made a nice ride home. I've seen pics of them in 18 and they look great.

Good luck.


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

Greco said:


> Thanks Dave for those nice comments. I haven't been to that site in over a year to update it. I too wish they were 18's but I don't mind the 17's one bit. I searched for that blue (biarritz) for 3 months, and it was the only one I found, 400 miles away. Made a nice ride home. I've seen pics of them in 18 and they look great.
> 
> Good luck.


Great car Bill....I bought mine in Vancouver, BC as I wanted the M-Sport package with the M-technic bumpers...I need to get out to Montreal one of these years...if they could just not have the F1 race on the same weekend as the Italian Car Show in North Vancouver.....


----------

